# FB Brevete Hubs



## alexander55 (Aug 27, 2021)

Any assistance in determining the approximate age of these track wheels would be appreciated. Hubs match. Rim labels are similar but not exact matches Tires match. Thank you!


----------



## rstytnsp (Aug 27, 2021)

The date should be on the inside face of the axle lock nuts assuming the guts are original, otherwise mid 50's.


----------



## juvela (Aug 28, 2021)

-----

you could also contact amirinisrael:






						F.B. OEM Hub photos needed - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - F.B. OEM Hub photos needed - I am rebuilding, re-chroming & rehabilitating some 3-piece Campy G.S. hubs. see https://www.flickr.com/photos/grande...7648665284563/ Along the way I found out that F.B. made those hubs not only for Campagnolo, but for anybody who asked. A short...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## ccdc.1 (Aug 28, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> you could also contact amirinisrael:
> 
> ...



Agreed that Amir can be a good resource on this question. My experience with FB hubs has been a bit variable...the earlier ones tend to have date stamps, but the later ones not so much. I am interested in this thread in part to get a better sense of the date range for that version of Mavic Professionnel rims, as I have one I am looking for a match for....the one I have is fully-eyeletted Record de l'Heure with that logo version.


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you for these helpful responses!


----------

